# (LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2013)

*(LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab*

*Config*
Win 7 64 Bit
Asus P8Z68-V Pro
Alle Treiber aktuell
Fritzbox 7360 SL vom Provider (erst knapp 2 Monate im Betrieb)
50/10 Mbit-Leitung

*Problem + Tathergang:*
Gestern Abend hatte ich statt 50 nur schwankend zwischen 0,5-1,5 Mbit Downstream, aber weiterhin vollen Upstream(!). 
- Router neu gestartet, keine Besserung.

Beim Provider angerufen. Nachdem der nette Herr statt mir zu sagen, dass ich von einem Uni-FTP testweise mal Knoppix runterladen und ihm die Datenrate sagen soll, mir umständlich die URL über ein knackendes Telefon ( DSL-Telefonie \o/ ) buchstabierte, meinte er plötzlich ich solle doch die Verlängerung zur Telefondose entfernen und die zweite Dose nicht nutzen. WTF? Eingefügtes Bild Er faselte dann noch was von Strom auf der Leitung und weiteres belangloses Geblubber. 
- Gegenfrage 1: Ja, da ist eine zweite Dose, aber wie kommt der darauf, dass ich die nutze? Da ist absolut nichts gelegt, angeschlossen, angefasst oder sonstwas.
- Gegenfrage 2: Warum hat es die letzten 2 Monate alles tadellos funktioniert und sollte plötzlich ein Problem sein?

Ich hab also das Kabel vom Router zur Telefondose gezogen, während er noch am Telefon war (haha :B), Router komplett abgesteckt, kurz gewartet, neu gestartet. 
- Ergebnis: Bandbreite war wieder da

*Aber* seitdem verliert mein Rechner unregelmäßig alle paar Minuten einfach so die Verbindung zum Router bzw. die Internet-Verbindung. Der Router läuft jedoch weiter. Laut seinem Log gibt es auch keine Verbindungsunterbrechungen zur DSL-Anschlussstelle. Kabel und Ports am Router bereits getauscht - Ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab*

Knackendes Telefon -> Sehr viel Fehlerpakete auf der Leitung. Daher kam warscheinlich auch die geringe Geschwindigkeit. Es kann gut sein, dass es 2 Fehler sind.
Wenn die Dose eh nicht genutzt wird, sollte man die auch abklemmen. Es  kann durchaus sein, dass die Dose einen weg hat durch Oxidation oder  andere Einflüsse.

Wie oft bricht die LAN Verbindung denn ab? Ist das regelmäßig genug um mal nen USB-Live-Linux Stick laufen zu lassen? Dann könnte man schonmal die komplette Softwareseite ausschließen.
Ist die Geschwindigkeit des LANs voll da? Am besten mal netIO auf 2 Rechnern laufen lassen.


----------



## Research (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab*

Prüfe erst ob es nicht an deiner Hardware liegt.
Du musst denen immer zuerst beweisen das bei deiner Ausstattung kein Fehler vorliegt.

OS Prüfen, mal mit nem Live-Linux wie Ubuntu Fehler bestätigen.
Netzwerk Prüfen, heißt mal Intern was verschieben, ohne Internet. Hast u nen Modem oder ein All-in-One-Gerät? z.B. Fritzbox, damit könne die meist Remote spielen.)
Welcher Anbieter?

Dann den Ping-Test. Mit mehreren Geräten.
-> Paketverlust? Das Telefon ist schon ein guter Hinweis.

An der gleichen Dose versch. Geräte ausprobieren.
Wenn möglich mit nem anderen Modem. Abhängig was dir der Anbieter gegeben hat/vorschreibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Knackendes Telefon -> Sehr viel Fehlerpakete auf der Leitung.


 Das könnte ebensogut die box sein, die sich langsam verabschiedet.
@ZAM
Du gehst am besten erstmal in das webinterface der box unter internet->dsl-informationen, machst ein paar screenshots von übersicht, dsl, spektrum und statistik und postest das hier. Dann herrscht wenigstens ein wenig klarheit über deine leitung.
Zu den lan-treibern:
Du schreibst, die treiber sind aktuell. Was hast du installiert? So ein intel treiberpaket? Wenn ja, dann suche im windows-update nach treibern fürs lan oder wenn dir windows einen stock-treiber anbietet, nimm den und schmeiß den rest von der platte. Die standard windows-treiber funzen immer noch am besten und stabilsten, auch wenn ggf. nicht der volle funktionsumfang da ist.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2013)

*AW: (LAN-)Netzwerkverbindung zum Router schaltet sich ständig ab*

Update:
Wechsel auf den zweiten GBIT-Port des Routers hat geholfen.


----------

